# March Outbackers.com Masthead Photo Contest Winner



## PDX_Doug

Once again our judges were faced with the very difficult task of picking one winning shot out of 40 fantastic entries for our March masthead photo contest. And once again they picked an exceptional image!

My sincerest thanks to all the judges for a job well done. And congratulations to all of the Outbackers that entered photos in this months contest. Well done!

The five finalists from this months contest are...

Submitted by Mrs HootBob: 









Submitted by JimBo99: 









Submitted by lmbevard: 









Submitted by CamperAndy: 









And of course, our winning entry, submitted by skippershe...










* Congratulations Dawn! Beautiful picture!   *



























































And while I have your attention...
Entries are now being accepted for the April Masthead Photo Contest. _Let's keep the great entries coming!_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Congrats Dawn!!







All nice photos!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Thought I noticed a change at the top of the pages.

Congrats to Dawn and all the other finalists. You guys really have some talent for taking great pictures.


----------



## RizFam

*Dawn*









Here's to all the Finalists 







& if you are beer drinkers


----------



## Camping Fan

Congrats to Dawn and all the finalists, those are some great pictures!







Now I wanna go camping - but my area is under a winter storm warning with possible freezing rain today!


----------



## Darj

Congrats Dawn! Great picture.







I am glad I wasn't having to judge. We have some great photographers here.


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

I think that the masthead picture of the month idea is great, I love the pictures!! It sure must be hard picking #1.


----------



## JimBo99

Congratulations Dawn! All nice photos. When I get home I'm going to crank up my picture making machine and submit some more.

Jim


----------



## summergames84

Congrats, Dawn! Awesome shot! Doug had a tough decision to make, because any of those photos were winners.


----------



## Scrib

Wow! Those are all really great pictures


----------



## s'more

Those are some super shots !!! I'm glad I'm not a judge and forced to choose just one out of the bunch.

Maybe we should start an online Outback photo album, with our collective best pictures, where every photo must include at least a recognizable portion of the TT.

Then we (actually Doug) could allow Keystone to reference said album in their literature/website for a nominal fee per hit to help fund this website.

Of course the Outback Photo Album would be a separate entity from the Random Photo Gallery, which is also fun.

Hey skipper, that can't be a California beach







can it? I thought all CA beaches







were jam-packed with surfers, sunworshipers, and shade umbrellas?


----------



## 3LEES

It appears we have the "dawn" of a new masthead photo..









Congratulations to our winner and to all the other entries!

Dan


----------



## wolfwood

I just love seeing all the wonderful campsites we all get to visit & enjoy I(especially on this eve of our region's next Winter Storm Warning!!!

Dawn, that looks like it should read "GO RVing  OUTBACKING" ...

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## map guy

Very nice congrats!


----------



## skippershe

Thank you everyone! Thank you judges!









After seeing the competition, I must say I feel quite honored to have my photo chosen.

This photo was taken at Jalama Beach, Ca. when we visited last October. It is such a remote place that the beach is almost always deserted, especially in the off season. That's what makes it so special









Congratulations to all of our finalists! Your photos were beautiful and quite







as well


----------



## ARzark

Congratulations Dawn! That is a beautiful picture, one







for the top of our beloved forum









All of the top five were great. Good job everyone!!!
I took a liking to Camper Andy's submission... That's a nice fiver in the picture


----------



## Fighting Irish

All those pics were great!! I need to plan a Jalama Beach trip, right on the water...looks great!!! Congrats!


----------

